# touche "entrer" du clavier mac bloquée



## langano (29 Avril 2018)

bonjour, la touche "entrer" de mon clavier iMac ne répond plus. j'ai essayé un certain nombre d'action via l'assistance d'apple et autres forums, mais sans succès. avant d'en changer je souhaiterai savoir si vous avez une solution pour moi et si vous avez déjà rencontré et trouvé une solution à ce problème . merci d'avance.


----------



## Wizepat (29 Avril 2018)

Salut,

Quel Mac?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Démonter la touche, nettoyer, remonter la touche.
Est ce que le clavier a pris un liquide un jour ?


----------



## langano (29 Avril 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Quel Mac?


iMac


----------



## langano (29 Avril 2018)

iMac


----------



## langano (29 Avril 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Démonter la touche, nettoyer, remonter la touche.
> Est ce que le clavier a pris un liquide un jour ?


non jamais. j'ai suivi tes indications de démontage et nettoyage. aucun résultat.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2018)

Test tout bete : j'imagine que dans une autre session le problème est le même ?


----------



## langano (29 Avril 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Test tout bete : j'imagine que dans une autre session le problème est le même ?


oui c ça.


----------



## peyret (29 Avril 2018)

Et dans le "visualiseur de clavier" --> un clic sur la touche "entrer", fonctionne ou pas ?


----------



## langano (30 Avril 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Et dans le "visualiseur de clavier" --> un clic sur la touche "entrer", fonctionne ou pas ?


oui ça fonctionne bien dans le visualiseur de clavier. je pense que je vais essayer de le faire réparer.


----------



## peyret (30 Avril 2018)

langano a dit:


> oui ça fonctionne bien dans le visualiseur de clavier. je pense que je vais essayer de le faire réparer.


Donc la panne provient bien du clavier.....


----------

